# MTB Marathong 13/14 August Neustadt/W.



## DanielF (27. Juli 2005)

Tsia Leutz, es ist mal wieder soweit:
Würde mich freuen wieder viele von Euch auf der gewohnt anspruchsvollen Strecke in Neustadt/W. (Neustadt an der Weinstraße - für die Nichtpfälzer  begrüßen zu dürfen.

Die Strecke ist genauso geblieben wie letztes Mal, d.h. viele viele Single-Trails, harte Abfahrten, gemeine Steigungen und geniales Panorama über den Rheingraben bzw. gen Pfälzer Wald hinein, nix Waldautobahn und auch nur im Start/Ziel Bereich Asphalt.

Hoffe ich habe Euch nicht zuviel versprochen, aber die Kommentare hier im Forum nach letztem Jahr und auch das, was mir direkt zugetragen wurde ist Ansporn genug wieder für uns in Neustadt dieses Jahr die gewohnt gute Qualität abzuliefern.

Kurzinfo:
31 km kurze Runde (mit 3 Verpflegungsstellen)
53 km mittlere Runde (mit 3 Verpflegungsstellen)
100 km Langdistanz (im Prinzip 2x mittlere Runde daher 2*3 Verpflegungsstellen)

Weitere Infos zur Strecke (jeder Fahrer bekommt wieder einen Farb-Ausdruck der Strecke im Starterpaket!) etc. bekommt ihr unter:
http://www.radsportakademie.de/GBM/neustadt/

Ich werde wahrscheinlich am Samstag 30.07 und am 06.08 die Strecke nochmals komplett abfahren. Wer also Lust und Zeit hat bei mir mitzugondeln (es wird keine Rennveranstaltung; ich hab ne Farbdose zum evt. Markieren dabei   und mein Trainingszustand ist zum    heulen...) kann sich hier per private Mitteilung bei mir melden.

Ansonsten viel Spaß auf der Rundeam 14ten.

Daniel Friederich
"Streckenchef" Sigma Sport Bike Marathon Neustadt an der Weinstraße


----------



## klaus_winstel (27. Juli 2005)

Hi Daniel,
gut das wichtigste hast Du gesagt - die Stecke bleibt wie sie war. Das dumme ist nur, ich wahnsinniger hab dieses Jahr Langstrecke gemeldet und muß 2mal durch - naja Wildbad war auch kein Zuckerschlecken, und ich freu mich auf Neustadt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doppelhac (27. Juli 2005)

Hallole,

ich kann mich nur der Meinung von Klaus anschliessen; das wichtigste ist nun gesagt: die Strecke bleibt wie sie war    .

Ich bin die Strecke vor ein paar Wochen auch schon wieder gefahren weil sie halt so genial ist. Mal sehen, um den 06.08. sind wir sowieso in Neustadt (Mußbach) und machen eine Woche Urlaub; vielleicht ergibt es sich ja, dass ich mitfahre.

Ciao Michaela


----------



## klaus_winstel (28. Juli 2005)

Naja, ich überlege auch gerade evtl. den 06.08. mitzufahren, vielleicht klappt es ja. Wäre schön, die Strecke ist toll und es macht sicher Spaß sie mal in ner Gruppe abzufahren...

Ein schönes Rad fährst Du übrigends!   Bist Du Wildbad nicht mitgefahren? Pforzheim ist doch nun nicht so weit weg???


----------



## DanielF (28. Juli 2005)

Update zum Rennen:
Folgende Cracks haben sich angesagt:
Carsten Bresser (wohnt ja grad um die Ecke 
Karl Platt
Mannie Heymans
Pia Sundstedt

etc.

Also, es heißt mal wieder Fahren am Anschlag 

Noch kurz wegen Nachfrage:
Die Verpflegungsstellen haben wieder Trinkflaschen!

@Klaus
Für Wildbad hatte ich leider keine Zeit und auch trainingstechnisch wärs wohl
heftig für mich gewesen... heul


----------



## klaus_winstel (28. Juli 2005)

Aha, der Carsten wohnt um die Ecke!!!    wo denn blos???? 
Och nööö, schon wieder Pia, d.h. dann die dritte Niederlage in Folge - obwohl ich in Wildbad schon näher dran war als in Frammersbach - naja vielleicht muß ich die nächsten 3 Wochen besser trainieren???

Super, das mit den Flaschen find ich gut!!!!

Ähm Daniel, vielleicht schreckt Dich auch die Helmpflicht???   Und mit der Frage hab ich eigentlich Michaela gemeint...


----------



## doppelhac (28. Juli 2005)

@Klaus
Ja gell, das bike ist echt der Hammer.....da können wir uns ja die Hände reichen   !

Wildbad bin ich nicht mitgefahren, weil ich am Sonntag Wombach fahre und ehrlich gesagt auch keine Böcke auf diese "Stada-Veranstalter" hatte (in Neustadt lässt es sich halt nicht vermeiden, dazu ist die Strecke zu genial).

Die Wildbad-Gegend fahre ich so zum trainieren.

Ach, noch eine bescheidene Frage: bist Du zufällig jener, der Diana A. kennt (oder mehr   ?)?

Fährst Du (Ihr) auch in Womach?

Ciao Michaela


----------



## klaus_winstel (28. Juli 2005)

Hi Michaela,

naja, die Kiste fliegt den Berg hoch, man kann es mit dem Gewichtshype sicher übertreiben, aber ein bischen ist schon was dran! Mag gar nicht mehr mit dem Fully fahren...
Naja das mit Stada hat sich gebessert, Wildbad war im großen und ganzen OK, es gabe 4 Verpflegungen, sie waren gut platziert und Trinkflaschen gabs auch! Möchte nicht sagen, daß alles supertoll war aber um Welten besser als früher - und die Strecke ist auch richtig gut!!!

Und ja, ich bin jener   versuche Diana schon für ne Testfahrt in Neustadt zu überreden, wenn Du kommst, geht sie vielleicht auch mit?!?! Ansonsten schimpft sie immer, daß sie nicht mit uns Männern fahren will   
Gibst Du Bescheid, ob das bei Dir klappt???

Hmm, geplant ist der Marathon nicht, ist jetzt auch etwas kurzfristig - und Wildbad stickt mir auch noch in den Beinen! Wohl eher nicht, mal sehen. Ist der Marathon gut???


----------



## DanielF (2. August 2005)

Update zum Marathon in Neustadt/W.

Unter
http://www.radsportakademie.de/GBM/neustadt/html/strecken.htm

findet Ihr jetzt auch die Höhenprofile für alle 3 Distanzen.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## DanielF (4. August 2005)

Sodalla - bald isses soweit - deswegen hier mal Termin für den 06.08 zum 
Abfahren der Strecke:
Vorschlag: 11:30 Treffen bei mir in der Karolinenstraße und von dort dann mit dem Bike los (scheinen ja einige Leutz zu werden - freu 
Wer noch Fragen hat kann mir ja ne PM schicken.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## klaus_winstel (4. August 2005)

Dann bestell mal gutes Wetter - schlechtes hatten wir letztes Jahr schon!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (7. August 2005)

na daniel erstmal danke...das mit dem wetter hat ja gestern schonmal gut geklappt...hoffentlich bleibt das zum rennen auch so.

war schön mal ohne rennstress die trails um neustadt zu genießen...

und nächsten sonntag hab ich ja 2x !!! das vergnügen...

joe


----------



## tria71 (8. August 2005)

Hallo,

ist die Strecke schon komplett ausgeschildert?! Wenn ja, wo beginnt den die Ausschilderung und wie sind die Zeichen...

thanx
tria


----------



## easymtbiker (8. August 2005)

ist ja eigentlich nur um die ecke aber ich bin dieses jahr trotzdem erst das erste mal dabei.

kann es sein, dass die stada- marathons unter höhenmeterschwund leiden? oder täusche ich mich, ich dachte, dass ich vor 2 wochen noch 3000hm gelesen habe, jetzt nur noch 2300hm = flachmarathon. was hätte ich mich bei der tac über einen tag mit nur 2300hm gefreut, das wäre ein ruhetag geworden!

aber das profil mit vielen kleinen anstiegen bedeutet bei mir mal wieder: gas geben bis zum muskelkrampf nach 2,5h. egal, ich probier es mal, wir sehen uns!


----------



## bikehumanumest (9. August 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> ist ja eigentlich nur um die ecke aber ich bin dieses jahr trotzdem erst das erste mal dabei.
> 
> kann es sein, dass die stada- marathons unter höhenmeterschwund leiden? oder täusche ich mich, ich dachte, dass ich vor 2 wochen noch 3000hm gelesen habe, jetzt nur noch 2300hm = flachmarathon. was hätte ich mich bei der tac über einen tag mit nur 2300hm gefreut, das wäre ein ruhetag geworden!
> 
> aber das profil mit vielen kleinen anstiegen bedeutet bei mir mal wieder: gas geben bis zum muskelkrampf nach 2,5h. egal, ich probier es mal, wir sehen uns!



also neustadt wird garantiert kein ruhetag ! zumindest nicht die lange runde... wir hatten am samstag beim abfahren einer runde knapp 1400hm auf dem hac und der verschluckt ja bekanntlich so den einen oder anderen kleinen hubbel...

also ich tipp mal so auf 2800-2900hm für die langdistanz plus den sandigen untergrund dort wos mal nicht bergauf oder bergab geht...

definitiv kein ruhetag...

joe


----------



## DanielF (10. August 2005)

Marathon Update:

Wir sind seit Montag am Ausschildern der Strecke.
Die westlichen Teile und Langstreckenteile sind zum Teil schon fertig.
Der Startbereich und die "Anfangsphase" so bis zu der ersten Verpflegung haben wir noch nicht, aber wir sind dran.

Als Schilder kommen die wohl bekannten Pfeile der Radsportakademie (blau, weiß , rot) zum Einsatz (gleich wie in Bad Wildbad).
Zusätzlich arbeiten wir noch mit weiteren Schildern um Gefahrenstellen etc. zu
kennzeichnen.

Die Streckenpostennummern sind rötlich mit schwarzer Ziffer
(auf der Streckenkarte, die jeder Fahrer in seinem Paket erhält, sind diese auch eingetragen)

Jeder Streckenposten sowie auch die Verpflegungsstellen haben Listen mit allen wichtigen Daten (km bis zum Ziel, zur nächsten Verpflegung etc.)

Sodalla

Bin jetzt wieder für Euch draußen im Forst.

Gruß
Daniel Friederich

PS: Carsten und Karl wollten heut mal über die Strecke düsen - also, wer mal Profis beim Training sehen will


----------



## klaus_winstel (11. August 2005)

Ne Daniel, das tu ich mir nicht an, dann würde ich vor Frust am Sonntag nicht antreten, mir reichts hinterher den Abstand schwarz auf weiß zu bekommen!

Hmm, irgendwie wurden die Angaben wieder korriegiert, vielleicht aus Angst, es wie letztes Jahr in Wildbad viel zu hoch anzugeben?!? Aber wie Joe schon sagte, der HAC hat ca. 1400Hm auf einer Runde angezeigt (und normalerweise liegt er eher was zu nieder), bei ca. 53km. Allerdings fällt in der 2. Runde ein bischen was weg, da man nicht ganz ins Ziel runter fährt. Trotzdem sind es deutlich mehr als 2300, da bin ich mir recht sicher!
Und diese Höhenmeter sind nicht unbedingt einfach, kaum Asphalt, wenig breite Wege und der von Joe so geliebte Sand   der sich insbesondere in Steigungen und Kurven etwas negativ auf die Geschwindigkeit auswirkt! 
Dagegen helfen übrigends breite Reifen ganz gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (11. August 2005)

bin heute auch mal die strecke abgefahren- echt klasse und abwechslungsreiche strecke! aber die höhenmeter fühlen sich mehr als die 2300 an- dazu oft kräftezehrender untergrund.
die strecke ist fast durchweg fahrbar, den downhill nach station c werde ich aber 30m schieben- ist mir zu heftig! das gefährlichste finde ich die plötzlich auftauchenden tiefen sandgruben.


----------



## bikehumanumest (12. August 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> Ne Daniel, das tu ich mir nicht an, dann würde ich vor Frust am Sonntag nicht antreten, mir reichts hinterher den Abstand schwarz auf weiß zu bekommen!
> 
> Und diese Höhenmeter sind nicht unbedingt einfach, kaum Asphalt, wenig breite Wege und der von Joe so geliebte Sand   der sich insbesondere in Steigungen und Kurven etwas negativ auf die Geschwindigkeit auswirkt!
> Dagegen helfen übrigends breite Reifen ganz gut...



genau,ich hatte in bad goisern das vergnügen mich mit mannie und den anderen südafrikanern "locker" warmzufahren am vortag der salzkammerguttrophy...

zum glück hatte mannie einen schleichenden plattfuß und sein transalp partner fuhr dauernd wheelie,so das ich mit rennpuls grad so (im windschatten) dranbleiben konnte...

karl wurde übrigens im rennen auch von meiner frau mitverpflegt... sie hat dann stundenlang weitergewartet bis ihr göttergatte (ich !) sich ebenfalls bequemte noch bei ihr durchzufahren (kurz vor ein einbruch der dunkelheit...)

und bitte erwähnt bis sonntag nicht mehr den s... den wie ich glaube daniel höchstpersönlich bei nacht und nebel in die strecke verbringt um die teilnehmer vollends zu quälen... ich arbeite derzeit intensiv mit meinem psychologenteam an der verdrängung des problems...

joe (der griffigen harten und trockenen waldboden liebt...und keinen breiten reifen im keller hat)


----------



## DanielF (12. August 2005)

Marathon Update:

Beschilderung ist seit ein paar Stunden komplett.
Nur die Absperrbänder sind an den meisten Stellen noch geöffnet - aber auch so
sollte die Strecke schon gut erkennbar sein.
Also: Viel Spaß beim Training und am Rennen am Sonntag

DF

PS: Wegen versch. Nachfragen: die Langdistanz hat 2600 Höhenmeter
(die unterschiedlichen Angaben - bis 3000 - kamen zustande, da eigentlich eine Zieldurchfahrt für die Langstreckler geplant war - hat aber leider net geklappt)


----------



## easymtbiker (12. August 2005)

@ danielf: danke! werde die strecke gleich nochmal unter die stollen mehmen!


----------



## klaus_winstel (12. August 2005)

Naja, dann wär das mal auch geklärt, so 2600 hät ich auch gesagt, evtl. auch ein bischen mehr.
Ähm Jo, Du must Dich dem SAND also Deinen Ängsten stellen, da hilft nix, naja Regen vielleicht, das verhärtet den Sand, aber ich weiß nicht ob das so anstrebenswert ist?!?   
Naja die Burgabfahrt ist schon zu fahren, ist nicht so schlimm wie es aussieht, zwar große Steine, aber das geht schon. Nur wenns richtig nass ist, laß ich es vmtl. auch lieber...


----------



## bikehumanumest (12. August 2005)

DanielF schrieb:
			
		

> Marathon Update:
> 
> PS: Wegen versch. Nachfragen: die Langdistanz hat 2600 Höhenmeter
> (die unterschiedlichen Angaben - bis 3000 - kamen zustande, da eigentlich eine Zieldurchfahrt für die Langstreckler geplant war - hat aber leider net geklappt)



sag ich doch 2600 höhenmeter plus sand gibt genau meine 2800-2900 ...hihi... mit oder ohne regen,das ist dann auch egal

bis sonntag
joe


----------



## easymtbiker (13. August 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> Naja die Burgabfahrt ist schon zu fahren, ist nicht so schlimm wie es aussieht, zwar große Steine, aber das geht schon. Nur wenns richtig nass ist, laß ich es vmtl. auch lieber...



ca. 500m vor der burg kommt ne stelle, wo ich 20m schieben werde und 1km nach verpflegung c gehts links runter, die ersten 15m werde ich auch schieben, das ding ist so steil, dass ich beim schieben angst habe, runter zu rutschen. 
von mir aus darf jeder alles fahren, wenn es aber jemaden dort auf die fresse schlägt, sollte man dem noch n paar auf den kopf geben!

wie schon gesagt, ne echt tolle strecke, aber mit vielen übermotivierten bikern kann das bei engstellen echt gefährlich werden. aber ich appelliere mal an den verstand der biker: ich denke, kaum jemand wird pro runde weniger als 3h brauchen, da machen dann 2 gewonnene sekunden bei einem riskantem manöver absolut gar nix aus!


----------



## klaus_winstel (13. August 2005)

Ach so ja, die stelle wo es links sehr steil runter geht, und noch dazu extrem sandig ist die schiebe ich auch, obwohl ich da schonmal jemand hab fahren sehen, aber das ist wirklich für die meisten nix, ich rutsche da schon zu Fuß runter   . Aber bei der Burg gehts (trocken) wirklich, die Stelle bin ich bis jetzt immer gefahren (also die beiden letzten Jahre im Rennen + 3 Testrunden = 5mal), nur nass wirds zum Glücksspiel, da hier einige rutschige Wurzeln sind.
Hmm, ich denke schon daß viele unter 3h fahren, letztes Jahr gabs bei den Kollegen Zeiten um 5h, 5:15h und 5:30h, außerdem schätze ich, daß die Zeiten ähnlich wie in Wildbad sind (die Strecke dort war zwar kürzer, aber mehr Höhenmeter und vor allem noch ein bischen technischer), dort sind auch die viele unter 6h ins Ziel gekommen.
Aber ansonsten geb ich Dir recht, auf so engen Trails kann man nur hoffen, daß die Vernunft siegt und nicht auf Teufel komm raus gefahren wird, gibt genug Stellen zum Überholen - und ein Rennen wird eh am Berg entschieden und nicht in der Abfahrt...


----------



## Adrenalino (14. August 2005)

Hey Freaks, wie ist es gelaufen.....

Nachdem es hier schon den ganzen Tag regnet bin ich doch ganz froh mich gegen den MA entschieden zu haben......oder ist es bei euch trocken geblieben???
Hoffen wir auf besseres Wetter beim Biebergrund-MA!


----------



## bikehumanumest (14. August 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Freaks, wie ist es gelaufen.....
> 
> Nachdem es hier schon den ganzen Tag regnet bin ich doch ganz froh mich gegen den MA entschieden zu haben......oder ist es bei euch trocken geblieben???
> Hoffen wir auf besseres Wetter beim Biebergrund-MA!



na ja, wer es lieber trocken mag... da wäre vielleicht kegeln gehen eine gute alternative gewesen...

insgesamt wars aber gar nicht so schlimm, wenn man mal von dem wasser in den schuhen, dem dreck in den augen und an allen übrigen stellen des körpers sowie dem fiesen sand in allen möglichen teilen des bikes mal absieht... wirklich gebraucht hätte ich das große blatt ja auch fast nirgends...

schön war mal wieder die strecke, die auf den trails trotz etwas erhöhten technischen anforderungen durch rutschige wurzeln noch in erstaunlich gutem zustand war, enorm kraftraubend aber der durchweichte sand / ??? untergrund auf den "nicht trail abschnitten"...

diesmal wäre ich auch auf die 2.runde gegangen,zumal ich noch fit und ganz gut in der zeit war, ca 2:55 nach der 1.runde und unter 10minuten rückstand zu klaus,wie mir mein verpflegungsposten mitteilte ...

wenn nicht meine hintere bremsscheibe ihren geist aufgegeben hätte... erstens hats nicht mehr gebremst(wie auch -ohne beläge???) und zweitens unerträglich gequietscht...

den fetten schlenzer in der flanke meines hinterradreifen habe ich erst zu hause bemerkt - ich dachte: seit wann ist mein hinterreifen grün ? aber es war nur der latexschlauch der halb im freien hing... bin ich doch etwas knapp an einem größeren stein entlanggeschrabbt...

alles in allem und ganz im ernst : 3 stunden richtig spaß gehabt heute !!! (wahrscheinlich bin ich nicht ganz normal...)

und du hast was verpaßt michael...

joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastel67 (14. August 2005)

Moin,

die Strecke in Neustadt ist ja Top   . Für den Regen kann niemand was   . Aber ansonsten ist diese Radsportakademie einfach zu blöd einen vernünftigen Marathon zu organisieren. Anders und diplomatischer kann man das leider nicht sagen. An den Verpflegungen kaum Flaschen und das Personal teilweise bemüht aber überfordert. Dann folgt man im Ziel den Pfeilen zu Dusche/WC und landet in einer Sporthalle in der es eine einzige !!!! Dusche gibt vor der eine Riesenschlange nackter Menschen wartet duschen zu dürfen. Am Rad Waschplatz nur ein Schlauch, bei dem Wetter   . Und die WC Situation vorm Start bekommt diese Radsportklitsche auch nie in den Griff. 
Das ist kein ehrenamtlicher Verein sondern ein Wirtschaftsbetrieb diese Radsportakademie GmbH. Da darf man für sein Geld mehr erwarten, da dürfen solche Sachen nicht passieren.

Gruß k67


----------



## Blauer Sauser (14. August 2005)

Die ersten 1 1/2 Std. hat es geschüttet. Ich hatte meine Regenjacke vergessen   und die falschen Reifen drauf(Racing Ralphs)  Ein Abflug über den Lenker bei der steilen Abfahrt bei der Burg(aber nichts dramatisches passiert)


----------



## Adrenalino (14. August 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> und du hast was verpaßt michael...joe



Echt? Wenn ich das hier lese.....


			
				bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> insgesamt wars aber gar nicht so schlimm, wenn man mal von dem wasser in den schuhen, dem dreck in den augen und an allen übrigen stellen des körpers sowie dem fiesen sand in allen möglichen teilen des bikes mal absieht...



....erinnert mich das schwer an Willingen, wobei-so kalt wie dort wirds in Neustadt nicht gewesen sein. Wie auch immer, mir reicht ein materialkillendes Rennen im Jahr absolut!



			
				bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> (wahrscheinlich bin ich nicht ganz normal...)



Sind wir das nicht alle????   

Wo fährst du dieses Jahr noch? Odenwald?


----------



## easymtbiker (14. August 2005)

ich musste abbrechen! das erste mal in meiner 2-jährigen marathon- karierre! und ich sag euch: lieber total kaputt und verkratzt mit 2 h abstand als letzter ins ziel kommen als so was....

gestern abend hab ich gesehen, dass meine louise- beläge vorne ziemlich runter waren, dachte aber, dass die noch halten, da die bremsen 3 wochen alt und schon 1000km gehalten. da werden die die 100km noch überstehen. der hauptgrund war aber, dass ich weiss, wie schlecht neue beläge auf den ersten 50 km ziehen, lieber die alten drauf lassen. und ich war zu dumm, die ersatzbeläge mitzunehmen, die lagen friedlich im auto....

also start, es lief echt optimal, bin immer mit grossem abstand in die single trails, hatte viel platz und daher (fast) alles bergauf bergab fahren können. den regen fand ich gar nicht schlimm, ist ja ein saugfreundlicher boden. ab km 10 hat die schaltung gesponnen, die kette hats auf dem mittleren blatt immer wieder hoch gezogen (woher kommt das eigentlich?), ab station b bin hab dann nur noch auf eisen gebremst....

bei jedem aufstieg denkst du noch, das geht noch, ruter kommst du irgendwie schon noch, aber mit jeder abfahrt wurde das gequietsche lauter und die bremsleistung geringer.... km 40 hab ich dann aufgegeben (wollte 2 runden fahren).... echt absolut ärgerlich!

@ joe: haben wir uns getroffen und gesprochen? ich stand an posten 28 (knallorange weste, siehe bild links) und hab mich dort bei 2 feuerwehrlern abgemeldet und du kurz mit quietschenden hr- bremse gehalten?


ansonsten: geile strecke und die beste zielverpflegung, die ich je genossen hab!  
aber bike- wash und duschen waren für einen so erfahrenen veranstalter echt nur peinlich!


----------



## bikehumanumest (14. August 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Sind wir das nicht alle????
> 
> Wo fährst du dieses Jahr noch? Odenwald?



odenwald bin ich noch nie gefahren,hab aber schon gutes gehört, 18.september ? und wenn ich alle verschleißteile wieder erneuert hab...

 - fass ich mal ins auge...apropos auge -hab grad den gröbsten dreck wieder entfernt... praktisch,die kontaktlinsen schieben den dreck automatisch in die ecken des auges und schon sieht man wieder...

und zu dem anderen thema: ich war ja früher als tormann tätig und du weißt ja was man von denen und dem linksaußen sagt... außerdem hab ich da schon schmuddelwetter geliebt,wo man nach dem spiel direkt mit allen klamotten unter die dusche mußte...

joe


----------



## easymtbiker (14. August 2005)

odenwald ist n schöner und anspruchsvoller marathon, aber der veranstalter bekommt langsam grössenwahn.... 45 euro für nachmelder  und dazu gibts dann n lächerliches startpräsent... ne, dieses jahr fahr ich nicht mit!


----------



## Adrenalino (14. August 2005)

@hädbänger
Son Mist, das tut mir leid! Aber das passiert dir bestimmt nicht noch einmal 

@Blauer Sauser
Auch dir wird das bestimmt nicht nochnmal passieren, so von wegen Regenjacke vergessen und so.... 

@bikehumanumest
Jep, 18 September stimmt. Ist wirklich ein schöner Marathon, gut organisiert, da stimmt alles. Vielleicht fahre ich Wahnsinniger dort endlich mal wieder ne Langstrecke.....es reizt mich ungemein mal wieder so richtig lange zu fahren!


----------



## bikehumanumest (14. August 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> :
> @ joe: haben wir uns getroffen und gesprochen? ich stand an posten 28 (knallorange weste, siehe bild links) und hab mich dort bei 2 feuerwehrlern abgemeldet und du kurz mit quietschenden hr- bremse gehalten?



nicht dass ich wüßte, hatte die berühmte kombi : grüner helm grüne gabel ... bzw. bei km 40 dürfte das eher braun grün gewesen sein...so wie der rest

und ich glaub das problem quietschende bremsen hatten heut bestimmt 85% aller fahrer oder ? 

wer da ne lösung weiß darf mir gerne nen tip geben ... marta sl ist mit sicherheit die falsche variante bei den verhältnissen (heut selbst erlebt...und die beläge waren noch relativ neu - vorher !!!)

joe (ja ich weiß : am besten gar nicht bremsen...den tip kannte ich schon !)


----------



## easymtbiker (14. August 2005)

@ joe: ok, war wohl jemand anders, wie du sagst, es hatten genug leute probleme mit den bremsen. carsten bressner hat ja anscheinend deswegen nach 1 runde aufgegeben.

hast du echt einen satz beläge runter geschmirgelt? also dann fällt mir auch nix mehr ein, ich würde ja xxxl- beläge vorschlagen, wenn es welche geben würde oder unterwegs beläge tauschen.

aber  mit marta sl bin ich bei mittelgebirgs- marathons immer klar gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (14. August 2005)

habe (kotz) auch aufgegeben wegen kette hoch ziehen auf mittlerem blatt, die v-brakes gingen eigentlich ganz gut. war aber ganz amüsant im ziel dann massig leute mit den gleichen problemen (vor allem scheibenbremsler und racing ralphe) zu sehen. naja, ich konnte wenigstens direkt rad reinigen und duschen zu können. das mit der orga hat mal wieder radsportakademisch geklappt. die sollten mal nach frammersbach, wombach, erbeskopf, eppstein oder sonstwo auf veranstaltungen für 15 gehen...


----------



## bikehumanumest (14. August 2005)

hädbänger

hast du echt einen satz beläge runter geschmirgelt? also dann fällt mir auch nix mehr ein schrieb:
			
		

> na ja, war wohl leicht übertrieben, aber 3/4 war noch drauf - ich bin aber erstens bergab "dauerhintenbremser" und hatte zweitens nicht die original marta sondern blaue ersatzbeläge von ??? drauf, die sind im trockenen eigentlich gut ...
> 
> irgendwas muß sich dann noch verklemmt haben, so das während der ganzen fahrt die beläge ständig,also auch flach und bergauf an der scheibe angelegen sind und dort vom sand grad so weggeschmirgelt wurden ... weil reingetreten hab ich heut schon wieder ganz ordentlich (nach meiner schöpferischen sommerpause)
> 
> joe


----------



## DanielF (14. August 2005)

Ok - Hier also nochmals mein "Update" zum Event

Zunächst mal was zur Orga, damit mal Licht ins Dunkel kommt, wie sich das in Neustadt zusammenstellt.
Radsportakademie macht die Ausschreibung, Startnummern etc etc.
Stadt Neustadt die Infrastruktur und Manpower (Forst, Feuerwehr, Bauhof etc.)
Der Radsportclub Neustadt die Verpflegungsstellen (Manpower)
DanielF die Strecke (in Absprache mit Carsten Bresser) 
"Nee, Friedel, kannste nicht machen, da fahren die nicht runter...." ))))
er meinte damit NICHT das Stück an der Wolfsburg ... hä hä   
Und dann sind da noch ehrenamtliche Helfer etc etc.

Zur Kritik
Punkt 1: 
Die Duschen waren diesmal schlecht gelöst - absolut richtig -
das nahe gelegene und im letzten Jahr genutzte Käthe-Kollwitz-Gymnasium unterzieht sich gerade ner Renovierung und da wurde dann was in der Planungsphase verschwitzt - schwache Entschuldigung, aber immerhin - hiermit das Verpsrechen, daß es die Stadt nächstes Jahr wieder besser lösen wird; das gilt auch für den Bike Wasch Platz.
Als Idee stand heute mal so im ersten "Nachgespräch" im Raum eine mobile Dusche und mehrere Waschmöglichkeiten für die Bikes bei der Feuerwehr unterzubringen (gleich neben der Westschule) - schau mer mal

Punkt 2: 
An jeder Verpflegungsstation hatten wir 200 Flaschen und es kam heut abend noch ein Karton mit 50 unbenutzt zurück?! 
Ich werde mal nachhaken, ob und was da schief gelaufen sein könnte...

Punkt 3:
Die Planung der Mengen und was an den Verpflegungsstellen da sein soll ist fast russisches Roulette, da im Prinzip alles vorausgeplant werden muß, man aber gleichzeitig noch nicht oder zumindest nich komplett abschätzen kann, wie das Wetter wird, bzw. auch wieviele Fahrer es dann endgültig auf der Strecke werden (Nachmelder, Schlechtwetterhasser...). Es hätten heut genauso gut wieder 27 Grad sein können so wie gestern; und da gehen dann halt ganz andere Sachen bei der Verpflegung (letztes Jahr wurden uns z.B. die Melonen aus den Händen gerissen und heute kamen fast alle zurück....)

Zum Regen 
Punkt 1: 
Ja Carsten hatte Probleme mit der Bremse; das Ding war komplett runter und hat dann nur noch geschliffen... Er fands net so witzig... Aber Pech halt
Dafür war er früher unter Dusche als ich der Sack... Fand ich net so witzig...   

Aber ich hab keinen im Ziel gesehen, dessen Bremsen nicht komplett runter geschrubbt waren. Fürs Material wars heut wirklich heftigst. Und auch im Wald kamen mir einige mit Defekten entgegen...

Mal so nebenbei...
Punkt 1:
Wir hatten während der Ausschilderungsphase sowie massiv und sehr fachmännisch ausgeführt am Samstag abend vor dem Rennen Sabotagen in der Strecke, was zu einem erheblichen Mehraufwand (Personalbindung...) etc. führte... da litt dann vielleicht doch der eine oder andere Punkt drunter


Es wäre nett, wenn der eine oder andere hier mal noch seine Meinung / Kritik postet, damit ich sehe, wo wir noch an den Stellschrauben drehen können. 

Ich werde mit den Leuten vom Radsportclub NW die Strecke am kommenden Samstag nochmals abrollen (wenns net regnet, Schönwetterfahrer halt) und wer Lust hat nochmals in lockerer Runde - ohne Zeitnahme  - die Strecke abzurollen kann sich ja per PM bei mir melden.

Ansonsten fand ich es toll, daß trotzt des sch. Wetter soviele Fahrer da waren und die Meinungen über die Strecke so positiv waren   . 

Daniel


----------



## Kelme (14. August 2005)

Irgendwie liegt auf unserer Pfalzecke nicht so der Wettersegen bei Marathonveranstaltungen. Jetzt bin ich heute extra zur Cyriakus Wallfahrt ins nahe gelegene Lindenberg aufgebrochen, um für gutes Wetter zu beten. Konnte aber wohl nicht helfen, denn um mich herum saßen nur Winzer und im Regen tanzende Kameruner und Franzosen, die sich über das Nass echt gefreut haben.
Zur Bestrafung habe ich dann wenigstens eine 55km-Runde ohne Regenklamotten gedreht und mich zumindest kurz vor Schluss aus Solidarität noch angemessen nass regnen lassen.

Also: Der Kelme war's diesmal nicht.


----------



## easymtbiker (14. August 2005)

@danief: schön, dass du hier schon mal rückmeldung und kritik aus der veranstalterseite gibst! macht die sache sehr sympatisch! dann hoffen wir mal, dass nächstes jahr alles besser wird!

was, es gab melonen? da hab ich ja echt was verpasst, aber bis ich das erste mal hunger hatte, war ich schon ausgeschieden....

ich fand die strecke echt gut! kann man gerne so lassen (vielleicht n paar flache km teeren damit ich als ht- fahrer nicht so geschunden werde....   )

mir sind an dem single- trail- anstieg kurz vor station b zwei    32km- fahrer entgegen gekommen, die beiden müssten ziemlich an der spitze gewesen sein, ich hab denen dann gesagt, dass sie sich verfahren haben, ich weiss aber nicht wo.

das nächste mal bei so einem wetter stelle ich mich auf die strecke und verkaufe bremsbeläge zu wahnwitzigen preisen!


----------



## DanielF (14. August 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> das nächste mal bei so einem wetter stelle ich mich auf die strecke und verkaufe bremsbeläge zu wahnwitzigen preisen!



Für 50 Prozent der Einnahmen stell ich Dir auch ein Zelt hin, damits net zu naß für Dich wird   
Is doch ein fairer Deal, oder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (14. August 2005)

Ja, ja, der Jo war 10min hinter mir, hab die ganze Zeit gewartet bis er vorbeikommt, isser aber nicht!!!      
Ne mal im Ernst, war nicht so proper heut bei mir, hätte mich nicht gewundert wenn er mich überholt.
Hatte gestern noch Halsweh und etwas Husten, wollte erst gar nicht fahren, aber erstens mag ich die Strecke, zweitens hab ich Serie gemeldet und drittens wars heut morgen viel besser! Richtig blöd fand ich meine Gabel, die hat nämlich nach ca. 5-6km ihren Dienst eingestellt und die letzten 94km bin ich dann Starrbike gefahren, die Handgelenke tun mir jetzt noch weh. Nach der ersten Runde waren die Bremsbeläge hinten weg - also nur noch vorne bremsen, was dann aber auch bedeutet bergab geht gar nix!!! Also bin ich die steilsten Stücke komplett gelaufen, ist mir auch noch nie passiert. Den Racing Ralph fand ich gar nicht so schlecht, hat eigentlich gut gehalten - war aber auch nur 2 Bar drauf.
Tja und die Kette hats mir auch ständig hochgezogen (aber da war ich genauso wie mit den Belägen nicht alleine, muß von dem Dreck kommen), meine Kettenstrebe sieht übel aus, naja der ganze Bock ist heut um 5 Jahre gealtert      
Und ich glaub ich hab heut 20mal überlegt aufzugeben, keine Ahnung was mich davon abgehalten hat. Naja der Platz ist gut, aber die Zeit ist nicht so proper, da hätt ich mir deutlich mehr erwartet. Normalerweise kann ich mit Uwe mitfahren, und der hat mir heute fast 20min abgenommen - die Lauferei bergab kostet halt ziemlich zeit, und ganz fit war ich auch nicht...

Und nochmal ein großes Lob an Daniel. Ich denke er hat einen super Job gemacht, für den Regen kann keiner was, ansonsten hat doch (fast) alles gepasst. Flaschen hab ich übrigends überall bekommen, und es wurde immer gefragt, ob Wasser oder Iso - in der 2. Runde wurde gegen Schluß sogar Cola angeboten. Ich finde da kann man nicht meckern - Streckenversorgung war aus meiner Sicht absolut in Ordnung.
Ach ja die Duschen hab ich auch gefunden, und hatte sie ganz für mich, man muß nur spät genug ankommen


----------



## kastel67 (15. August 2005)

DanielF schrieb:
			
		

> Ok - Hier also nochmals mein "Update" zum Event
> 
> 
> Zur Kritik
> ...



Gruß k67


----------



## bikehumanumest (15. August 2005)

hab mir meine bremse nochmal angeschaut... und dann das interview mit carsten bresser nochmal gelesen :Zitat :

"Sand auf den Kolben blockieren das Laufrad
Auf die Kolben war soviel feuchter Sand gekommen, dass sie nicht mehr zurück gingen und das Laufrad blockierten. Und schon holte mich Christoph Müller ein. Irgendwie hatte ich aber immer noch die Hoffnung, dass ein Wunder geschehen und sich die Kolben wieder bewegen würden. Als sich nach der ersten Runde und 51 Kilometer immer noch nichts geändert hatte, sah ich keine Perspektive mehr. Schon vor zwei Jahren musste ich in Führung liegend aufgeben. Und diesmal derselbe Mist. Na ja, nächstes Jahr werde ich es wieder versuchen und trotz alledem war es ein schönes Wochenende. Meine Teamkollegin Pia hat auf der Langdistanz gewonnen und "Crosser" (Christoph Müller) konnte sich am Ende bei den Männern verdient den Sieg holen."

genauso siehts bei mir aus - die kolben stehen jetzt noch draussen und gehen nicht zurück ???...

na wenigstens bin ich nicht in führung gelegen - meinen dritten platz in der gesamtserie hat es mich aber trotzdem gekostet (hoffe das es da nur nen reifen für gegeben hätte ???)

joe


----------



## bikehumanumest (15. August 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ja, der Jo war 10min hinter mir, hab die ganze Zeit gewartet bis er vorbeikommt, isser aber nicht!!!
> Und nochmal ein großes Lob an Daniel. Ich denke er hat einen super Job gemacht, für den Regen kann keiner was, ansonsten hat doch (fast) alles gepasst. Flaschen hab ich übrigends überall bekommen, und es wurde immer gefragt, ob Wasser oder Iso - in der 2. Runde wurde gegen Schluß sogar Cola angeboten. Ich finde da kann man nicht meckern - Streckenversorgung war aus meiner Sicht absolut in Ordnung.



hi klaus,
na deine zeit hätte ich wohl nicht geschafft, bin mit caroline rahner unterwegs gewesen, nachdem diese erfolglos versucht hatte an gabi stanger dranzubleiben...  also endzeit ca. 6:05-6:15 wäre wohl rausgekommen

an der strecke hab ich auch nix auszusetzen gehabt...und für sand und regen kann ja keiner was (oder doch daniel ???)
ne nur gescherzt, und "die burg" wär ich wohl auch im trockenen nicht gefahren...

joe (bei uns regnets seit stunden in strömen...da wars in neustadt fast ein kindergeburtstag)


----------



## easymtbiker (15. August 2005)

hab gerade die ergebnisse angeschaut.... 42 finisher auf der langstrecke von ca. 170 (gemeldeten) startern... schon krass! gratulation an alle, die duchgehalten haben, besonders klaus w!

hhmmmm, das nächste mal bei so einem wetter muss man wohl nagelneue beläge aufziehen und nen komplett neuen antrieb.....


----------



## kinnbremse_II (15. August 2005)

Hier also nochmals mein "Update" zum Event

Wetter: tja Pech gehabt, aber die Strecke war trotzdem gut befahrbar.
Organisation: nun ja....
Ausschilderung war gut
Waschplatz und Duschen eine Unverschämtheit. Die Ausrede von wg. ups die Schule wird renoviert, zieht nicht. So klein ist Neustadt, dann auch nicht, dass sich keine Ausweichlocations finden liessen. Und ein Schlauch beim Waschplatz für die Bikes.....  
Verpflegung fand ich soweit in Ordnung, dass es nicht so schnell ging, ok. Bin eh nicht so eine Rennfeile.


----------



## DanielF (15. August 2005)

kinnbremse_II schrieb:
			
		

> Hier also nochmals mein "Update" zum Event
> 
> 
> Waschplatz und Duschen eine Unverschämtheit. Die Ausrede von wg. ups die Schule wird renoviert, zieht nicht. So klein ist Neustadt, dann auch nicht, dass sich keine Ausweichlocations finden liessen.



Zieht doch, weil:
Für das Käthe-Kollwitz-Gymnasium wurde die Ostschule als Ersatz in die Planung genommen (Böbig Zentrum hatten wir nicht in Betrach genommen, da im ersten Jahr dort alles war und es ziemlich viel mecker von wegen zu weit weg etc. gab). Das der Hausmeister der Schule dann nur eine Dusche aufmachte ("... letztes Jahr hat ja auch kaum einer Duschen wollen...") ist natürlich dämlich. Müssen wir von der Orga anders regeln. Zusätzlich wurde kurzfristig noch die Westschule zum Duschen aufgemacht, aber da klappte es dann wohl auch nicht so richtig mit der Kommunikation. Naja... wir (Stadt NW) werden daran arbeiten!


----------



## klaus_winstel (15. August 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> hab gerade die ergebnisse angeschaut.... 42 finisher auf der langstrecke von ca. 170 (gemeldeten) startern... schon krass! gratulation an alle, die duchgehalten haben, besonders klaus w!
> 
> hhmmmm, das nächste mal bei so einem wetter muss man wohl nagelneue beläge aufziehen und nen komplett neuen antrieb.....



Vielen Dank für das Kompliment, aber ich war auch mehrmals nah dran aufzuhören. Übrigends bei mir war das Zeug vorher komplett neu!!! Zumindest die Beläge und der Antrieb so gut wie   Ich hab mir vorgenommen in Zukunft bei solchem Wetter Ersatzbeläge einzustecken, die sind doch locker in 2min gewechselt, zumal es oft reicht hinten zu wechseln - die Zeit holt man, da mann dann wieder anständig bremsen kann locker wieder rein!!!

@kastel67: hmm, ich denke 200 pro Station sollten doch dicke reichen, es nimmt bei weitem nicht jeder Falschen, und schon gar nicht an jeder Station, viele trinken nur das eigene Zeug, viele fahren Camelback, und einige haben ihre eigenen Verpflegungsleute und wenn Wasser zum Waschen da ist, kann man die weggeworfenen Flaschen wieder füllen, also ich denke schon, daß das reicht und wie oft gibts gar keine Trinkflaschen - sondern nur die blöden Papbecher??? Ich kann nur sagen, ich hab überall Flaschen angeboten bekommen und Essen auch, wobei ich da nur mal ab und zu eine Banane nehme.
Die Duschen hab ich auch gefunden, hab mich halt durchgefragt...
Perfekt ist es nicht, aber doch schon recht gut! Die Stada hat schon einiges vergeigt, das sehe ich genauso, aber die letzten beiden Veranstaltungen waren schon deutlich besser, ich hoffe das geht so weiter.


----------



## kastel67 (16. August 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> ab km 10 hat die schaltung gesponnen, die kette hats auf dem mittleren blatt immer wieder hoch gezogen (woher kommt das eigentlich?), ab station b bin hab dann nur noch auf eisen gebremst....


Moin,

woher das kommt! Stichwort Chainsuck (Kettenklemmer)
""Kette verklemmt sich vorne zwischen Kettenstrebe und Kettenblätter -durch extrem verdreckte Kette und Kettenblätter-durch verbogene Zähne der Kettenblätter"" Mal ein wenig mit dem Stichwort googeln dann bist Du schlauer.

@klaus-winstel: Ist zwar schön das Du meinst das 200 Flaschen viel sind und es freut mich das Du auch welche bekommen hast. Nur ist es nunmal Tatsache das es wohl doch zu wenig Flaschen waren, auch der letzte Fahrer hat einen Anspruch darauf, er hat schließlich das gleiche Geld bezahlt. Ich war zwar nicht letzter aber bekam trotzdem keine Flasche da hilft es mir auch nicht weiter wenn Du immer welche bekommen hast. 
Das Du Dich bei den Duschen durchgefragt hast ist auch schön, ich habe mich als nicht Ortskundiger an die offiziele Ausschilderung gehalten und da war nur eine Dusche in einem Raum mit 1cm Schlamm als Bodenbelag.

Nochmal kurz: Ich habe nichts gegen Dich persönlich oder will Dir bös, aber die Aussage "bei mir hat es alles gegeben" treibt mir die "Zornesröte ins Gesicht"   und hilft beim Grundproblem nicht weiter!  

@DanielF: Super wie die Stadt NW seine Angestellten im Griff hat und sich die Orga vom einem Hausmeister am Nasenring durch Manege führen läßt. Da lach ich mich nicht tod,  sondern bin einfach nur stinkesauer. Jeder kleine Dorfverein bekommt das besser geregelt. Vielleicht sprechen die da einfach nur miteinander und benutzen nicht den Dienstweg.

Gruß k67


----------



## easymtbiker (16. August 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für das Kompliment, aber ich war auch mehrmals nah dran aufzuhören.



ich war mehrmals dran, weiter zu fahren, aber wenn ich bergab nicht mehr aggressiv bremsen kann (oder gar nicht mehr..), macht die ganze sache keinen sinn... warum sich dann 8h quälen für ne schlechte zeit. ok, respekt, du bist in der serie, da brigt es schon was, wenn du durchkommst. hab gesehen, dass die wertung bei den g-b-masters dieses jahr anders ist. wenn man jetzt auch mit platz 120 noch punkte bekommt, dann überlege ich, ob ich nächstes jahr auch mitmache.




			
				klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigends bei mir war das Zeug vorher komplett neu!!! Zumindest die Beläge und der Antrieb so gut wie



krass! was soll man dann bei so einem wetter machen? nach der ersten runde das rad wechseln?  


@ kastel: chainsuck kenne ich... schon seit 20 jahren....   aber in neustadt hat sich die kette auf dem mittleren blatt hochgezogen, ganz ohne kettenstrebe! die muss sich durch den dreck dort irgendwie verklemmt haben....


sagt mal, ich dachte, dass karl platt auch gestartet ist. was ist mit ihm passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (16. August 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> ok, respekt, du bist in der serie, da brigt es schon was, wenn du durchkommst. hab gesehen, dass die wertung bei den g-b-masters dieses jahr anders ist. wenn man jetzt auch mit platz 120 noch punkte bekommt, dann überlege ich, ob ich nächstes jahr auch mitmache.
> 
> krass! was soll man dann bei so einem wetter machen? nach der ersten runde das rad wechseln?
> 
> sagt mal, ich dachte, dass karl platt auch gestartet ist. was ist mit ihm passiert?



bin auch in der serie, bei mir gings um platz 3/4 ...aber da gehts ja wohl um kleine materielle vorteile...
wichtiger für mich ist im rennen ob mein materiel noch sichere abfahrten zulässt oder ob ich wegen einem reifenpärchen als gewinn meine gesundheit riskieren will...
dann finde ich bedeutet es auch größe einmal abzubrechen (auch wenn einen das am nächsten tag doch irgendwie wurmt !!!)

karl platt ist bundesliga in wetter gefahren,da war ähnliches wetter nur ohne den zusatz-sand wie neustadt... karl mußte auch wegen problemen raus

PS: wenn jemand einen tip hat wie ich meine marta sl kolben reinigen kann ??? die gehen nämlich überhaupt nicht mehr zurück... muß ich jetzt die ganze bremse auseinandernehmen ???

joe


----------



## easymtbiker (16. August 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> dann finde ich bedeutet es auch größe einmal abzubrechen (auch wenn einen das am nächsten tag doch irgendwie wurmt !!!)



ich finde oder fand es auch gut mal abzubrechen,wenn es nicht geht, aber ich hab jetzt 2 wochen depressionen.... (ok, so schlimm ist´s auch wieder nicht)

mit bremse: frag doch mal im technik- forum nach aber ich befürchte, dass du das ding zerlegen musst


----------



## kinnbremse_II (16. August 2005)

DanielF schrieb:
			
		

> Zieht doch, weil:
> Für das Käthe-Kollwitz-Gymnasium wurde die Ostschule als Ersatz in die Planung genommen (Böbig Zentrum hatten wir nicht in Betrach genommen, da im ersten Jahr dort alles war und es ziemlich viel mecker von wegen zu weit weg etc. gab). Das der Hausmeister der Schule dann nur eine Dusche aufmachte ("... letztes Jahr hat ja auch kaum einer Duschen wollen...") ist natürlich dämlich. Müssen wir von der Orga anders regeln. Zusätzlich wurde kurzfristig noch die Westschule zum Duschen aufgemacht, aber da klappte es dann wohl auch nicht so richtig mit der Kommunikation. Naja... wir (Stadt NW) werden daran arbeiten.
> 
> _Hm, irgendwie scheint Ihr in Eurem Orga-Team nicht so richtig miteinander zu reden. Um es nochmal deutlich zu sagen: Neustadt ist ein toller Marathon, aber der Rest wird diesem Eindruck nicht gerecht. Aber ist ja auch nicht so wichtig - gezahlt ist schließlich gezahlt._


----------



## DanielF (16. August 2005)

_Hm, irgendwie scheint Ihr in Eurem Orga-Team nicht so richtig miteinander zu reden. Um es nochmal deutlich zu sagen: Neustadt ist ein toller Marathon, aber der Rest wird diesem Eindruck nicht gerecht. Aber ist ja auch nicht so wichtig - gezahlt ist schließlich gezahlt._[/QUOTE]

Richtig ist, dass zwischen der - ich nenns mal einfachhalber jetzt Stadt (Tourist Kongress Saalbau GmbH, Stadt Neustadt a.d.W., Forstverwaltung Feuerwehr, DRK, Landkreis DÜW etc.) es recht gut funzt - zumindest ist das mein Eindruck.

Richtig ist aber auch, daß Neustadt ohne das Know how und die Connections der RSA diesen Marathon so hätte nicht aufstellen können... 
Wir wollten eigentlich mal einen CC Europacup machen und fielen bei der Planung ganz bös auf die Schnauze, da null Sponsoren etc. zu gewinnen waren.

Wichtig ist: das wir weiter versuchen die Kommunikation zu verbessern und die Checklisten zu vervollständigen, bzw. diejenigen, die damit arbeiten auch nach ihr vorgehen... 

Richtig ist, dass die Stadt das Duschproblem verbockt hat; ebenso die Geschichte mit dem Bike-Wash. Ich kanns noch hundertmal hier reinschreiben, es ändert nix dran, es ist halt passiert.
Als die ersten Rückmeldungen bei den versch. Stellen der Orga eintrafen, wars im Prinzip schon zu spät. Hier gelobe ich Besserung; auch wenns eigentlich nicht mein Orga-Bereich ist, aber ich gebe zu, daß man(n), frau für seine Startgebühr eine ordentliche Veranstaltung erwarten kann und ich werde dieses Theme als Top bei der Nachbesprechung ansetzen.
Generell denke ich, daß bis auf die hier schon angesprochen Dinge es doch ganz gut geklappt hat.
Ich geb Euch mal ein Beispiel:
Wir haben in Neustadt 62 sporttreibende Vereine:
Die Verpflegungsstellen sowie einige Streckenposten kamen vom Radsportclub
ca. 7 Helfer waren Privatleute (meist Rentner, die sich einen Tag lang für im Prinzip lau in die Kälte gestellt haben)
und ca. 4 aus anderen Vereinen. Der Rest war Feuerwehr.
Also: es ist verdammt schwierig das Personal zusammen zu bekommen, und das ist nur ein Punkt der mir von Jahr zu Jahr den Kopf zerbricht.
Ich kenne das Argument: jedes kleine Dorf bekommt es besser hin; warum wohl?  da gibts noch nen Dorfzusammenhalt und da stehen alle gemeinsam hinter so einer Geschichte. Man sagt zwar immer das NW ein Dorf wäre, ab zumindest in diesem Punkt ist es es nicht. Zumal wir uns noch mit Interessengruppen rumschlagen müssen, die GEGEN so eine Veranstaltung sind.
Beispiel
Es macht wahnsinnig Spaß am Samstag abend gegen 23 Uhr noch die Strecke wieder herzurichten, weil irgend so ein Depp Spaß daran hat einen kompletten Abschnitt umzubauen... Und von den anderen die mal grad so nebenbei ein Schild umdrehen, abreißen oder ein Sperrband umhängen rede ich noch gar nicht....
Und vom bodenbrütenden Ziegenmelder, der Sandbiene etc. fang ich erst gar nicht an...
Also: wichtig ist, das richtig rüberkommt was NW mit diesem Ding eigentlich bezweckt (Erschließung neuer Tourismus-Gruppen, Aufwertung der Innenstadt etc.) und das wir Biker mitnichten die Waldschädlinge sind.
Ich war gestern mit den beiden Forstmitarbeitern den ganzen Tag drauß im Wald um aufzuräumen; da sieht man wer wirklich Dreck im Wald hinterläßt: wir biker sinds gottseidank nicht.
So genug geheult; aber ich wollt einfach mal, daß Ihr auch einen kleinen Blick hinter die Kulissen habt.

Zu den Trinkflaschen:
Ich brauch die Info an welcher Verpflegungsstelle es zu welchem Zeitpunkt keine Flaschen mehr gab. 
Nebenbei: Brutto waren es mehr als 200 Flaschen pro Verpflegungsstelle, da Flaschen im Austausch gespült wurden und wieder für die Biker zur Verfügung standen.
Aber bitte: ich brauch die Info wo und wann, dann spreche ich es mit den Verantwortlichen direkt an.

Trotz allem:
Wenn meine Erkältung es zulässt, werden wir am kommenden Samstag nochmals die 53er Runde fahren; wer Lust und Zeit hat ist hiermit herzlich eingeladen

Daniel


----------



## klaus_winstel (16. August 2005)

@kastel67: gut dann hab ich halt irgendwie immer Glück, war in Wildbad das gleiche, keinerlei Probleme ne Flasche zu bekommen. Allerdings verstehe ich nicht wie das in der 2. Runde noch schief gehen konnte, kamen doch nur noch 25 Fahrer hinter mir rein, ich hatte den Eindruck es gab noch Flaschen genug. Kann es sein, daß es auf der Mitteldistanz aufgrund der viel kürzeren Abstände kurzzeitig Probleme gab, und es gar nicht an der Flaschenanzahl, sondern am Herausgeben lag???

@bikehumanumest: ich hab neue Beläge rein getan, meine V-Brake tut wieder   ; (OK, ne neue Felge brauch ich auch noch). Ne mal im Ernst, ist *******, und ich dachte im ganzen Rennen hättest du doch nur ne Scheibenbremse, dann könntest Du jetzt problemlos die Abfahrten runter - aber die Scheibe scheint nicht gegen alles gewappnet zu sein...
Haste es mal mit WD40 o.ä. probier, damit das Öl in die Ritzen kricht und das Wasser verdräng??? Wenn wirlich Sand so richtig dazwischen kleppt, wirst Du sie zerlegen müssen...

@Hädbänger: naja gar nicht fahren, dann ist Dein Rad hinterher wie neu! Ich weiß nicht, wenn ich mir die Kiste mal anschaue, die Satteldecke zerkratz, die Kettenstrebe verkratzt, Kette und Ritzel vmtl. ziemlich verschlissen, die Felgen kräfig abgenutzt, ich behaupte mal die 100km sind schlimmer als 3000-4000km bei Trockenheit, ist schon blöd was einem so ein Rennen kostet...
Ach ja und Rad wechseln ist offiziell nicht erlaubt, nur Radteile


----------



## no 5 (17. August 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> @kastel67: gut dann hab ich halt irgendwie immer Glück, war in Wildbad das gleiche, keinerlei Probleme ne Flasche zu bekommen. Allerdings verstehe ich nicht wie das in der 2. Runde noch schief gehen konnte, kamen doch nur noch 25 Fahrer hinter mir rein, ich hatte den Eindruck es gab noch Flaschen genug. Kann es sein, daß es auf der Mitteldistanz aufgrund der viel kürzeren Abstände kurzzeitig Probleme gab, und es gar nicht an der Flaschenanzahl, sondern am Herausgeben lag???
> 
> @bikehumanumest: ich hab neue Beläge rein getan, meine V-Brake tut wieder   ; (OK, ne neue Felge brauch ich auch noch). Ne mal im Ernst, ist *******, und ich dachte im ganzen Rennen hättest du doch nur ne Scheibenbremse, dann könntest Du jetzt problemlos die Abfahrten runter - aber die Scheibe scheint nicht gegen alles gewappnet zu sein...
> Haste es mal mit WD40 o.ä. probier, damit das Öl in die Ritzen kricht und das Wasser verdräng??? Wenn wirlich Sand so richtig dazwischen kleppt, wirst Du sie zerlegen müssen...
> ...



he klaus,
beschwer dich bloß nicht... von dir gibts immerhin 5 fotos !!! und von mir garkeins... hat sich also doch gelohnt die ganze quälerei du modell !!!

wo fährst du denn als nächstes ??? ich wahrscheinlich todtnauberg 12h... da geb ichs mir richtig

joe (vielleicht muß ich auch mal die fotografen bestechen-oder doch mal durchhalten bis zum -bitteren- ende)


----------



## no 5 (17. August 2005)

nur zur erklärung: das ist der pc von meiner frau,daher der andere name... mein notebook ist grad(wie mein bmc) zur generalüberholung...

joe


----------



## klaus_winstel (17. August 2005)

Mensch Jo, es gibt sogar 7 Bilder von mir, bin bei zweien von Uwe noch mit drauf!!! Ist irgendwie komisch, ich bekomme ohne Probleme Flaschen und Bilder - andere wohl nicht. Wobei die Bilder schon etwas düster wirken, irgendwie wars mit dem Wetter wohl nicht so toll!     
Ähm, mein Rad (also das vom Sonntag) ist auch zerlegt, die Gabel bekomm ich wohl erst in 2 Wochen wieder   , aber wenigstens mein Notebook tut!!!   Dafür hab ich noch ein Rad das komplett überholt werden muß, das von Diana hat zwar nur eine Runde gemacht, aber so richtig toll sieht es nicht aus!!!
Ich befürchte, so 6-7 Stunden werd ich wohl insgesamt an den 2 Rädern zubringen bis sie wieder fit sind...

Der nächste Marathon ist für mich am 11.09. in Furtwangen (Schwarzwald Bike Marathon). Recht leichte Strecke, aber die letzten Jahr hatte ich immer gute Ergebnisse, letztes Jahr war ich grad mal 4min hinter meinen Teamkollegen und ich hatte 2 Platten! Wenn es dieses Jahr ohne abgeht, könnte ein richtig guter Platz rauskommen. Außerdem macht das Spaß, wir fahren da fast immer im Rudel


----------



## kastel67 (17. August 2005)

DanielF schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Trinkflaschen:
> Ich brauch die Info an welcher Verpflegungsstelle es zu welchem Zeitpunkt keine Flaschen mehr gab.
> Nebenbei: Brutto waren es mehr als 200 Flaschen pro Verpflegungsstelle, da Flaschen im Austausch gespült wurden und wieder für die Biker zur Verfügung standen.
> Aber bitte: ich brauch die Info wo und wann, dann spreche ich es mit den Verantwortlichen direkt an.
> ...




Moin,

Verpflegung A ca. 10.10 Uhr mußte ich mir selbst aus einer Flasche Apfelsaftschorle umfüllen.
Verpflegung B ca. 11.10 Uhr gab es dann von einem Helfer Wasser in die Flasche (Dort die Info das die keine Flaschen mehr haben weil die Ersten die durchkamen ihre Räder damit gewaschen hatten)
Verpflegung C gab es dann eine Austauschflasche allerdings nur mit Wasser, dafür beim Durchfahren angereicht   

Ich hoffe ich konnte damit weiterhelfen.
Gruß k67


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastel67 (17. August 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> @bikehumanumest: ich hab neue Beläge rein getan, meine V-Brake tut wieder   ; (OK, ne neue Felge brauch ich auch noch).
> 
> @Hädbänger: naja gar nicht fahren, dann ist Dein Rad hinterher wie neu! Ich weiß nicht, wenn ich mir die Kiste mal anschaue, die Satteldecke zerkratz, die Kettenstrebe verkratzt, Kette und Ritzel vmtl. ziemlich verschlissen, die Felgen kräfig abgenutzt, ich behaupte mal die 100km sind schlimmer als 3000-4000km bei Trockenheit, ist schon blöd was einem so ein Rennen kostet...
> Ach ja und Rad wechseln ist offiziell nicht erlaubt, nur Radteile



Moin,

wie gesagt probier mal die Mavic 717 Ceramic mit XTR Ceramic Bremsbelägen. Das kostet zwar pro LR ca 38.- Euro mehr ist aber dafür fast völlig verschleißfrei. Meine Bremse hat die Fahrt fast ohne Verschleiß überstanden.   Die Beschichtung der Felgen ist fast so hart wie Diamant und die XTR Beläge sind nicht viel weicher. Die Verzögerung und Dosierbarkeit stellt eine normale V-Brake locker in den Schatten. Bei Regen sowieso.

Gruß k67


----------



## p.k. (17. August 2005)

So jetzt will ich auch mal was sagen ,..
Es würde vielleicht mal viel Stress ersparen wenn der Veranstalter auf die Ausschreibung schreibt wie viel Flaschen pro Verpflegungspunkt ausgeteilt werden. 
Z.B. nach 10 km 100 Flachen    ( die Frage ist warum braucht man bei einem Marathon nach 10 km schon eine Verpflegung ??? ... wie auch immer ) 
nach 30 km 300
nach 60 km 200
nach 80 km 200
nur ein Beispiel... 
Und dann sagt man: die ersten die Flaschen bekommen können machen damit was sie  wollen die Kette reinigen, trinken  oder damit duschen ;-) 
die weiteren die später kommen, kriegen gesagt gesagt daß sie damit rechnen müssen das sie anhalten müssen und das Wasser ( bitte ohne Kohlensäure  und nicht zu kalt   !!!!!!!!!) der was auch immer für einen Zaubertrank in die eigne Flasche geleert bekommen. 
Dann grundsätzlich sollten die Helfer halt am Anfang nicht nach 10 km schon gleich die Flaschen anbieten weil die Flaschen am Rahmen noch nicht leer sein dürften. 
Dann kann man es genau so machen mit dem Essen, man sagt wie viel essen ausgeteilt wird und was. dann kann sich jeder selbst ausrechnen wie schnell er ist  und wie viel Teilnehmer es sind. dann nehmen halt die langsameren  ( zu welchen ich mich auch zähle) was mit und fertig  .   
Oder noch besser !!!! Keine Verpflegung und keine Duschen und dafür halt nur 15 Euro verlangen, dann kann man sich auch viele Helfer sparen und viel ärger. Das sollte aber Bitte dick auf der Ausschreibung geschrieben werden. 

Ahh, Ich fand die strecke echt net schlecht schade das die Bremse wie bei vielen defekt war . Habe als sechster geduscht    es war ok ;-) 
Ahh noch ne Idee vielleicht kann sich echt mal so ein Bikeladen aus Neustadt oben hinstellen und notfalls schnell Beläge austauschen  und an Hand der Start Nummer dann die Abrechnung machen... es ist vieles möglich man muss es nur wollen. 

Ahhh wenn man Helfer sucht könnte  man ja bei den Bikegruppen  nachfragen  die in der Gegend so sind ( auch weiterer Umgebung)? 
Die Leute sind vielleicht motivierter und wissen besser was die Teilnehmer brauchen. ? 
bis zum nächsten Jahr ???    
gruss p.k.


----------



## klaus_winstel (17. August 2005)

@kastel67: hmm, hab ich jetzt schon oft gehört. Was mich bis jetzt davon abhielt (von den Keramikfelgen) ist die Angst, daß das Zeug durch Steinschlag abplatzt. Gibts da Erfahrungen? Außerdem scheinen die Beläge je nach Keramikfelge kritisch zu sein, ein Kumpel hatte die neue DT-Swiss Keramik und hat den grünen SwissStop Belag innerhalb von 50km runtergezogen - sah lustig aus, das ganze Bike und der Kerl mit grünem Staub belegt, jetzt hat er andere, die halten wohl...


----------



## kastel67 (18. August 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> @kastel67: hmm, hab ich jetzt schon oft gehört. Was mich bis jetzt davon abhielt (von den Keramikfelgen) ist die Angst, daß das Zeug durch Steinschlag abplatzt. Gibts da Erfahrungen? Außerdem scheinen die Beläge je nach Keramikfelge kritisch zu sein, ein Kumpel hatte die neue DT-Swiss Keramik und hat den grünen SwissStop Belag innerhalb von 50km runtergezogen - sah lustig aus, das ganze Bike und der Kerl mit grünem Staub belegt, jetzt hat er andere, die halten wohl...



Moin,

also die Beschichtung ist von der Haltbarkeit völlig unkritisch (Mavic 717). Mir ist bisher noch kein Fall bekannt bei denen da was abblättert. Nur sollte man die Felge nicht kaltverformen aber dann ist sowieso Schluß. Der jetzt von mir gefahrene Satz hält schon ca. 4000 km (davon 12 Halbmarathon und ein Alpen-X) zusammen mit den ersten Satz XTR-Keramik Belägen!!!!   Die scheinen recht gut zu paßen und verzögern wie die Hölle. Da Quietscht auch nichts. Die Bremsflanken mußten auch bisher auch nicht gereinigt werden. Also der Versuch ist es wert. Zu den von Dir angesprochenen DT Swiss und Swiss Stop kann ich aber keine Aussage treffen. 

Gruß k67


----------



## kastel67 (18. August 2005)

p.k. schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt will ich auch mal was sagen ,..
> Es würde vielleicht mal viel Stress ersparen wenn der Veranstalter auf die Ausschreibung schreibt wie viel Flaschen pro Verpflegungspunkt ausgeteilt werden.
> Z.B. nach 10 km 100 Flachen    ( die Frage ist warum braucht man bei einem Marathon nach 10 km schon eine Verpflegung ??? ... wie auch immer )
> nach 30 km 300
> ...



Moin,

sehr Informative für den ersten Beitrag! Schlecht geschlafen?? Werde also demnächst alle Fahrer bei denen ich davon ausgehe das sie vor mir sind im Rennen vorm Start befragen wieviel sie gedenken in welcher Verpflegung zu essen und zu trinken. Nach dem Ergebnis werde ich dann meine Verpflegung planen. Super werden ich gleich beim nächsten mal so umsetzen.    Das fördert dann auch die Gruppenkommunikation.


Gruß k67


----------



## Ollman (18. August 2005)

Hallo,



nun müssen wir auch was sagen ! 
1. Fürs Wetter kann keiner was !
2. Warum hat man nicht einfach ein paar Eimer mit Wasser & Schwämme an den Verpflegungstationen kurzfristig "installiert", somit kann jeder der möchte sein verdrecktes Schaltwerk putzen und es hätte für jeden genügend Flaschen usw. gegeben.
3. Wir hatten an der Ostschule geparkt und wussten daher schon, daß es "problematisch" werden würde mit dem DUSCHEN. Als wir dann nach dem Zieleinlauf uns bei der reichlich vorhandenen Zielverpflegung labten, sprachen wir Herrn Heinz Betz auf die wenigen bzw. einzige Dusche an. Daraufhin erklärte er uns das wir wenigstens ne Dusche hätten, als er als Jungprofi in Belgien Rennen fuhr, musste er sich (neben Eddie Merckx) im Kohlenkeller in Blechkübeln waschen ;- )). So nun seit doch über die ein Dusche froh.
4. Warum setzt die Feuerwehr keinen Hydranten und nen Verteiler, somit hätte man gleich mehrere Schläuche zum bike putzen. (wird so z.B. in Münsingen gehandhabt).
5. Als wir nach dem Duschen unseren Nudelgutschein einlösen wollte, gab es keine Soße mehr. Dem Partyservice wurde die Teilnehmerzahl nicht weitergegeben. (Angeblich Aufgane der radsportakademie)
Unseren Gutschein bekamen wir mit 2  auf eine andere Speise angerechnet.(1 Portion Nudeln kostete 4)
6. Die Käsehörnchen waren bisher das beste, was wir bei einer Zielverpflegung bekommen haben.



So long



Gruss Ollman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (18. August 2005)

@kastel67: es ist auf jeden Fall mal probierenswert, eigentlich komisch ich probiere viel, aber bei Keramikfelgen hab ich mich bis jetzt gesträubt, mal sehen, wenn der derzeitige Satz runter ist (und V-Brakes noch erhältlich sind) werd ichs mal angehen und auf Keramik umsteigen, hätte ja wohl am Sonntag einigen Streß erspart und vielleicht sogar einige Minuten gebracht!     

@p.k.: das ist wohl nicht machbar, das würde nun doch den Rahmen sprengen...

@Ollman: naja was soll ich sagen, die hattens früher halt viel schwerer wie wir, außerdem hatten sie weniger Gänge, mußten aus Glasflaschen trinken, wir sind heute doch total verweichlichte Biker, die sogar eine Dusche nach dem Rennen brauchen...           
Naja, es war schon schlimmer als in Neustadt, und auch andere Vollproffesionelle Veranstalter sind da nicht  besser!


----------

